# replace touchwiz calendar with stock calendar



## durango99 (Aug 18, 2011)

[sorry, accidentally posted in this forum when i meant to post it in the general forum - mod please delete this]

I'm using the latest awesome sauce EH09 rom. I'm curious if anyone has found a stock gingerbread and
roid calendar that work properly. I've removed the touchwiz calendar and replaced it with calendar.apk from existing aosp roms. The calendar works fine except it has an icon overlay on the top of the calendar.

Any ideas and help would appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved at OP's request. no need to delete, you may just find the help you're looking for!!!


----------

